# Cardioversion in ER



## AnnaMMC (Dec 24, 2019)

The ER Provider did an external Cardioversion on a patient that was in the ER. Anesthesia was present and sedated the patient. Anesthesia is charging codes 00410 and 99140 for the Provider I'm coding it as 99284. The question is that I'm told to add a modifier to 99284 and include code 92960.

Can anyone shed some light on the correct way to code this ER visit?


----------



## zoinks071 (Dec 25, 2019)

I would not use 92960 in this situation because that code is for an *elective* cardioversion which is planned in advance, typically in a patient with new onset atrial fibrillation. Depending on the documentation it would likely be more appropriate to use 92950 for CPR of which emergency cardioversion is an element, along with the supported E&M level. 

Hope this helps


----------



## AnnaMMC (Dec 26, 2019)

zoinks071 said:


> I would not use 92960 in this situation because that code is for an *elective* cardioversion which is planned in advance, typically in a patient with new onset atrial fibrillation. Depending on the documentation it would likely be more appropriate to use 92950 for CPR of which emergency cardioversion is an element, along with the supported E&M level.
> 
> Hope this helps


Thank you. It does.


----------

